# my drill stand table



## trojan62 (May 12, 2011)

hi,
this is my table i made for my drill stand. not being able to afford a drill press at the moment i thought i would try to enhance the drill stand that i have.
its not perfect, because unlike a drill press, you cant raise the table to the drill, but its a lot better than it was, with just the vice underneath it. the table is made from 2 peices of marine ply and the surround is hardwood. for t track i just used some old drawer runners that i had, they work very well. made the clamps for the t track to finsh the table off.
if anyone has just a drill stand, i hope this can give you some ideas.

cheers

chris......


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I love those clamps, Chris, nice job!


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Yes nice clamps.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Very good idea and I too like those clamps!


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Whoever said we need to acquire every tool there is?! All we need is to put our imagination to work and we’re good to go. Neatly done!


----------



## spectacle43 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Drill press table-Original*

*:yes4::yes4:* great design at low cost,more functional than a $200-00 one!
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hutzul (Oct 4, 2012)

*Nicely done*



trojan62 said:


> hi,
> this is my table i made for my drill stand. not being able to afford a drill press at the moment i thought i would try to enhance the drill stand that i have.
> its not perfect, because unlike a drill press, you cant raise the table to the drill, but its a lot better than it was, with just the vice underneath it. the table is made from 2 peices of marine ply and the surround is hardwood. for t track i just used some old drawer runners that i had, they work very well. made the clamps for the t track to finsh the table off.
> if anyone has just a drill stand, i hope this can give you some ideas.
> ...


Great job & clamps. Clamps might be more user friendly with shop made wooden knobs ? I'm all for making life easier, no offence intended Chris, very neat job


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Great job on it. It should serve you well!


----------



## darisrob (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice Job...!


----------



## Plump (Oct 15, 2012)

Do you have any more pictures of the drill stand itself? Love the table and want to copy the heck out of it.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

trojan62 said:


> hi,
> this is my table i made for my drill stand. not being able to afford a drill press at the moment i thought i would try to enhance the drill stand that i have.
> its not perfect, because unlike a drill press, you cant raise the table to the drill, but its a lot better than it was, with just the vice underneath it. the table is made from 2 peices of marine ply and the surround is hardwood. for t track i just used some old drawer runners that i had, they work very well. made the clamps for the t track to finsh the table off.
> if anyone has just a drill stand, i hope this can give you some ideas.
> ...


That's kewl, Chris, can you show me the stand with the drill as it would be in operation? (Or maybe a picture showing someone using it?) Never seen one, and I'm an improvisor, and would love to have something like this as a backup for my drill press (aint the greatest) for my drill.


----------



## trojan62 (May 12, 2011)

*info for my drill stand table*

hi folks,
for those who have asked about some info on this, i originally got this idea from a book called building woodshop workstations by danny proulx, its on page 79.
it was originally a cabinet with the table on top for a normal drill press, but i took some of the design for the table and built my own to better match my drill stand.

cheers
chris...


----------

